

Ask HN: List your favourite social news sources - megatron

Another post on HN compared HN to Reddit and Digg, so I thought I'd ask people to list your favourite social news sources.<p>In no particular order:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com - :)
======
shafqat
I heard NewsCred.com is full of awesomeness. In all seriousness, we have
thousands of visitors a day loving it, so something must be good about it.

Personally, my day consists of Hacker News, NewsCred, some Google News, and a
sprinkling of the Onion.

~~~
brandnewlow
I've checked out Newscred before. As a journalist, I'm always interested in
new news sites (working on one myself). While I'm very skeptical that newscred
ratings actually represent what you say they represent, I'm all in favor of
you giving it a shot and seeing where it leads..

One question, though: How are you dealing with copyright issues? For instance,
this article featured on your front page appears to be a complete lift of a
Gizmodo article, photo and all.

[http://newscred.com/article/show/title/iowa-state-
researcher...](http://newscred.com/article/show/title/iowa-state-researchers-
turn-uavs-into-virtual-reality-simulator-virtual-reality-48cd43b0c7899)

What's your policy on that? Are you hoping to sneak under the radar? Are you
only lifting stories from people who publish full feeds?

~~~
shafqat
Our policy is quite clear - we respect the copyrights of our content providers
and do everything in our power to drive traffic to them.

We currently take whatever is in the feeds. Some feeds (less than 5%) have the
full content in the feed. In this case, we have a dilemma - what we've done is
reach out to the feed providers to ask them what they want us to do. We offer
the option of removing them from our site (no one has opted for that), revenue
sharing on ads on that page, or we offer to do a bit of development to
manually extract just the first paragraph. Its a bit more work on our part,
and we'd rather not tinker with the feeds.

Until we figure out an optimal solution, we're not yet running ads on NewsCred
(out of respect more than anything else). I've found that starting a dialogue
with content producers is the best way forward, and 100% of those who we've
reached out to have respected that.

------
iuguy
Could I be terribly sneaky and promote my infosec news startup? -
<http://news.mandalorian.com>

Apologies if you've all seen it before :)

------
lolorunner
<http://www.reddit.com/r/ReverseEngineering>

------
weaboo
<http://peeklocal.com> \- Pakistani news

